# Wasser kochen



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Die Grammatik ist mir im Beispiel #26 nicht völlig klar: warum kein Bindestrich?


Der Beispielsatz 


Sie ist *beim Wasser Kochen*."

ist sowieso etwas seltsam.

"Das Wasser kocht." 
Aber 
"Sie kocht Wasser." 

"Sie kocht (= zubereiten) Kaffee/ das Essen/ .... . 

⇒ Sie ist am/ beim Kaffeekochen.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "Sie kocht Wasser."


Sie kocht beim Wasser


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Sie kocht beim Wasser


_Sie kocht Wasser_ heißt _Sie bringt Wasser zum kochen_. Das ist offenbar eine dritte Bedeutung des transitiven Verbs _kochen _neben denen in _Sie kochte Spargel_ (_kochen=in kochendem oder siedendem Wasser garen_) und in _Sie kochte das Mittagessen_ (_kochen=ein warmes Mahl oder Gericht zubereiten_).


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _Sie kocht Wasser_ heißt...


Meine #19 (mit   versehen ) war scherzhaft gemeint.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Sie kocht Wasser_ heißt _Sie bringt Wasser zum kochen_.


So "_Sie kocht Wasser_" würde ich das nie ausdrücken. cf. #18

Ich sage entweder "Kannst du bitte  Wasser aufstellen." oder (seltener) "Kannst du bitte Wasser heiß machen."


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> So "_Sie kocht Wasser_" würde ich das nie ausdrücken.


Ich schon und ich bin dabei sicher auch nicht alleine. Sonst würde es auch wenig Sinn ergeben, so etwas einen _Wasserkocher _(_=ein Gerät, dass Wasser kocht_) zu nennen:




Und so werden diese Geräte in der Regel genannt.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Sonst würde es auch wenig Sinn ergeben, so etwas einen _Wasserkocher _(_=ein Gerät, dass Wasser kocht_) zu nennen:


Das Gerät kocht (das) Wasser, nicht der- oder diejenige, der/ die das Gerät benutzt.

_Sie/ Die Frau kocht* Wasser/ ist beim Wasserkochen._ 

"_jemand kocht etwas_" hat für mich nur mit der Bedeutung "_jemand bereitet etwas zu essen zu_" Sinn.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "_jemand kocht etwas_" hat für mich nur mit der Bedeutung "_jemand bereitet etwas zu essen zu_" Sinn.


Das ist _kochen = cuisiner_. Das transitive _kochen _hat aber definitiv noch andere Bedeutungen.

Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass für das transitive Verb _kochen = cuisiner_ im modernen Deutsch *nicht* die Hauptbedeutung ist, sondern nur in bestimmten Kontexten anwendbar ist. Die Hauptbedeutung ist _in kochendem Wasser garen_. _Etwas kochen_ steht in explizitem Gegensatz zu _etwas braten, backen_ etc. Du kannst nicht ein Steak in die Pfanne legen und dabei sagen_ Ich koche jetzt eine Steak_. Das geht nicht.

Im Englischen kannst du z.B. gefragt werden, _How do you want your steak to be cooked?_ und darauf antworten _medium rare_. Im Deutschen wäre auf die Frage _Wie möchten sie ihr Steak gekocht haben? _die einzige mögliche Antwort _Gar nicht!_


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Die Hauptbedeutung ist _in kochendem Wasser garen._ _Etwas kochen_ steht in explizitem Gegensatz zu _etwas braten, backen_ etc.


Na klar, da sind wir uns (fast*) einig.
* nicht nur "in kochendem Wasser garen"
z.B "_eine Suppe kochen_" 


> kochen
> 4. Speisen, die durch Hitze gar gemacht werden, zubereiten
> Beispiele:
> das Essen, den Kaffee kochen; Diät kochen
> sie kocht sich [Dativ] eine Suppe
> kochen lernen



"Sie kocht Wasser." ist also _nonsense._


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Na klar, da sind wir uns einig.
> 
> "Sie kocht Wasser." ist also _nonsense._


Nein, ist es nicht. Es ist eine ganz einfach zu verstehende Nebenbedeutung, die vollkommen üblich ist (_Wasser zum kochen bringen_).


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich schon und ich bin dabei sicher auch nicht alleine. Sonst würde es auch wenig Sinn ergeben, so etwas einen _Wasserkocher _(_=ein Gerät, dass Wasser kocht_) zu nennen:
> View attachment 69758
> Und so werden diese Geräte in der Regel genannt.


ich auch. Ich koche Wasser mit dem Wasserkocher, früher auch Pfeifkessel genannt.

Dazu habe ich vorgestern ein Buch vorgelesen. Opa hat einen Wasserkocher auf den Herd gestellt.
(Um Wasser zu kochen, natürlich, aber er hat die Wohnung verqualmt.)
Ich habe das erwähnt, damit man es sich leichter einprägt.

Ich koche Wasser. Ich fahre Auto. Etc.
Oder: Das Auto fährt. Das Wasser kocht. 
Es sind verschiedene Bedeutungen.
Wenn ich anfange, Wasser zu kochen, ist es noch kalt.

Ich koche Essen. Das unterscheidet sich von "das Essen kocht".
Das eine ist eine Tätigkeit mit Ziel, das andere ein Zustand.
Beide hängen zusammen.
Beide können einen Verlauf darstellen.


----------



## Sowka

Ich stimme @JClaudeK zu. Auch ich würde nicht sagen "ich koche Wasser", denn wenn eine Person etwas kocht, dann ist für mich damit die Zubereitung eines Essens o.ä. gemeint.

"Ich koche etwas" geht also über das reine Erhitzen hinaus. 

Was ich sagen könnte: "Ich bringe das Wasser zum Kochen".


----------



## Frieder

Sowka said:


> Was ich sagen könnte: "Ich bringe das Wasser zum Kochen".


... oder wenn es nicht ganz so formell sein soll: "Ich setze schon mal Nudelwasser auf".

"Wasser kochen" ist zwar formal und logisch richtig (Wasser bei einer Temperatur von 100°C halten), aber praktisch sagt das, glaube ich, niemand. Darauf sollten wir uns einigen können.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "Das Wasser kocht."
> Aber
> "Sie kocht Wasser."


Wäre '_'sie lässt Wasser kochen_'' richtig? (Ich denke jedenfalls,nicht idiomatisch).


----------



## Frank78

Frieder said:


> ... oder wenn es nicht ganz so formell sein soll: "Ich setze schon mal Nudelwasser auf".
> 
> "Wasser kochen" ist zwar formal und logisch richtig (Wasser bei einer Temperatur von 100°C halten), aber praktisch sagt das, glaube ich, niemand. Darauf sollten wir uns einigen können.



Stimmt, das ist aber irgendwie unlogisch. Wenn ich sage "Ich schmelze Eis", klingt es völlig natürlich.

P.S.: Du musst das Wasser nicht auf 100°C "halten", das macht es von ganz allein (zumindest der flüssige Teil).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Wäre '_'sie lässt Wasser kochen_'' richtig?


Möglich wäre "Sie lässt das Wasser kochen (z.B.:....,  bis die Knödel gar sind)"


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> ... oder wenn es nicht ganz so formell sein soll: "Ich setze schon mal Nudelwasser auf".
> 
> "Wasser kochen" ist zwar formal und logisch richtig (Wasser bei einer Temperatur von 100°C halten), aber praktisch sagt das, glaube ich, niemand. Darauf sollten wir uns einigen können.


_"Wasser kochen" ist zwar formal und logisch richtig (Wasser bei einer Temperatur von 100°C halten) - _ist die formale Bedeutung und in bestimmtem Kontext durchaus auch sprachlich richtig.
Dass es niemand sagt, kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Es gibt ja, worüber wir einig sind, wenn ich die Beiträge richtig verstehe, zwei Grundbedeutungen:

1. zum Kochen bringen
2. am Kochen halten.

Die erste ist klar.
Es geht in Deinem Satz um die Zweite.

Es gibt eine Reihe Anwendungen.
Beispiele:
Ich koche das Wasser, bis es verdampft ist. Das gelöste Salz bleibt übrig.
Ich koche Wasser, um aus dem Dampf destilliertes Wasser zu erzeugen.
Scherzhaft: "Du kochst ja das Wasser, bis es anbrennt." (Wenn die Küche voller Dampf steht, weil man es vergessen hat.)

---
PS:


JClaudeK said:


> Möglich wäre "Sie lässt das Wasser kochen (z.B.:...., bis die Knödel gar sind)"


Ds ist oft idiomatischer als "sie kocht das Wasser".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Frieder said:


> "Wasser kochen" ist zwar formal und logisch richtig (Wasser bei einer Temperatur von 100°C halten), aber praktisch sagt das, glaube ich, niemand. Darauf sollten wir uns einigen können.


Bei 100 °C kann man Wasser praktisch nicht halten, da sind wir uns einig. 

Ich sage praktisch, nicht nur im Dialekt, "Ich koche Wasser", z.B. wenn ich den Wasserkocher eingeschaltet habe, um das darin enthaltene Wasser aufzuheizen, so dass es schliesslich sprudelnd kochen wird, wenn ich nicht kurz vorher den Wasserkocher ausschalte.

P.S.: Wenn ich im Wasser Nudeln kochen will, sage ich nicht vorher, dass ich Wasser koche (bevor das Wasser kocht). Sondern ich sage es nur, wenn das Wasser "allein" kocht bzw. zum Kochen gebracht wird - das geschieht am häufigsten für die Teezubereitung. (Den Tee selbst "koche" ich nicht, ich lasse ihn nur im heissen Wasser ziehen.)


----------



## Sowka

διαφορετικός said:


> Sondern ich sage es nur, wenn das Wasser "allein" kocht bzw. zum Kochen gebracht wird - das geschieht am häufigsten für die Teezubereitung. (Den Tee selbst "koche" ich nicht, ich lasse ihn nur im heissen Wasser ziehen.)


Das ist interessant. Auch in dem Fall würde ich nicht sagen, dass ich das Wasser koche, sondern dann _koche ich es *auf*_. Das bedeutet, dass es aufgrund der Hitze beginnt zu sprudeln. 

Für grünen Tee koche ich das Wasser (sprudelnd) auf und lasse es dann einige Minuten abkühlen, bevor ich die Teeblätter hinzufüge.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> "Kannst du bitte Wasser aufstellen."





Frieder said:


> "Ich setze schon mal Nudelwasser auf".


(1) Are both “aufstellen” and “aufsetzen” possible?  I only knew “aufsetzen” in this meaning.  Maybe @JClaudeK’s “aufstellen” was a _Flüchtigkeitsfehler_?

(2) Doesn't this just refer to _starting_ the process of boiling the water?  It doesn’t necessarily mean the water is actually brought to a boil, does it?


----------



## Hutschi

Both are possible and describe the same procedure.
Literally they refer to the start. Pragmatically they include the process until boiling via the included purpose to heat it until boiling.

*Edit*: cooking - changed to "boiling"


----------



## elroy

Achtung: cooking *boiling* (In English we don't cook water, we boil it.)



Hutschi said:


> Pragmatically they include the process until cooking via the included purpose to heat it until cooking.


Are you sure? You could conceivably say "Er hat Wasser aufgesetzt, dann aber den Herd wieder ausgeschaltet, bevor das Wasser zum Kochen kam," right?  To me, it seems to only refer to starting the process, with no implications about whether it was completed.  A recipe would not ask you to "Wasser aufsetzen," but to "Wasser zum Kochen bringen," right?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> You could conceivably say "Er hat Wasser aufgesetzt, dann aber den Herd wieder ausgeschaltet, bevor das Wasser zum Kochen kam," right?


Right.
This adds additional context.

The idea is that you start to heat the water with the purpose to cook it. And that there is no primary goal to interrupt the process. Else you have to state it.

If you do not finnish the process, and your wife aks you:

Wife: Hast Du das Wasser aufgesetzt?
Your answer will be usually:
Husband: Ja, ich habe es aufgesetzt.

It is a misinformation if you took it away in the time before boiling. It might depend on context, but if there is no context it means to heaten it until boiling.

Your wife probably will become angry if she wants to make tea and it is cold.
So you have to tell the whole thing: _Ich habe Wasser aufgesetzt, dann aber den Herd wieder ausgeschaltet, bevor das Wasser zum Kochen kam. = Ich wollte Wasser kochen, habe aber den Herd wieder ausgeschaltet, bevor das Wasser zum Kochen kam._

As everytimes in language, you can describe interrupts:

Husband: _Ja, ich habe es aufgesetzt. Leider ist aber das Gas ausgefallen. Das Wasser hat noch nicht gekocht.

*Edit:* cooking - changed to "boiling" (was a "false  friend" to "kochen". sorry._


----------



## elroy

The point is that “Wasser aufsetzen” ≠ “boil water” / “bring water to a boil.” 



Hutschi said:


> cook it


 One again, “boil,” not “cook.”


----------



## Hutschi

Thanks for telling it again.


elroy said:


> The point is that “Wasser aufsetzen” ≠ “boil water” / “bring water to a boil.”


In English I trust you are right. I was not aware of it.

In German "Wasser aufsetzen", "Wasser kochen" and "Wasser zum Kochen bringen" are a kind of synonymes in appropriate context.
Literally they are different, but they are used in the same situation, with the same purpose and the same goal.

"Wasser zum Kochen bringen" is seldom used in daily language but it is the most exact.

So we have in the given context:

Wasser kochen = “bring water to a boil.”  (in other context: to boil water)
Wasser aufsetzen =“bring water to a boil.”  (starting the process by setting the pot over a fire place or switch on electric heating - das letzte ist übertragene Bedeutung, es wird ja nichts mehr "aufgesetzt")
Wasser zum Kochen bringen = “bring water to a boil.”  (literally)


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> _*Edit:* cooking - changed to "boiling" (was a "false  friend" to "kochen". sorry._



Half a false friend.  "To cook" only covers "kochen" with the meaning "to prepare a hot meal" in German.

"Sieden" is always "to boil" in English


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Half a false friend.  "To cook" only covers "kochen" with the meaning "to prepare a hot meal" in German.


Thanks.


Frank78 said:


> "Sieden" is always "to boil" in English


A very good hint.
Ich siede Wasser. this way: "Das Wasser siedet=es kocht." 
This is not "to bring water to boiling".

In the discussed context:
Ich koche Wasser.

This has two meanings:

1. Ich bringe Wasser zum Kochen. (in the discussed case).
2. Ich siede Wasser. Ich lasse Wasser sieden/kochen. Das Wasser kocht. (There are more synonymes or more precise words for special kinds of boiling: köcheln, simmern, wallen)
.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> 1. Ich bringe Wasser zum Kochen. (in the discussed case).
> 2. Ich siede Wasser. Ich lasse Wasser sieden/kochen. Das Wasser kocht. (There are more synonymes or more precise words for special kinds of boiling: köcheln, simmern, wallen)



Where's the difference?

Ich bringe Wasser zum Sieden/Kochen.
Ich siede/koche Wasser. (both sound equally strange)


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Where's the difference?
> 
> Ich bringe Wasser zum Sieden/Kochen.
> Ich siede/koche Wasser. (both sound equally strange)



Ich bringe Wasser zum Sieden/Kochen. = Ich füge Wärme zu, bis es kocht. = Ich koche Wasser. (Fall 1) - eine Art feste Wendung.
Ich siede/koche (Fall 2) Wasser. = ich füge kochendem Wasser Wärme zu, sodass es weiter kocht.
PS: Duden, Bedeutung 3a:

kochen


> bis zum Siedepunkt erhitzt und unter Dampfentwicklung in wallender Bewegung sein



Beispiele:



> das [Kaffee]wasser, die Milch, der Brei, die Suppe* kocht*
> *kochendes *Wasser
> kochend heißes Wasser
> 〈substantiviert:〉 die Milch* zum Kochen bringen*


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Ich bringe Wasser zum Sieden/Kochen. = Ich füge Wärme zu, bis es kocht. = Ich koche Wasser. (Fall 1)
> Ich siede/koche (Fall 2) Wasser. = ich füge kochendem Wasser Wärme zu, sodass es weiter kocht.



But that's not a question of "kochen" vs "sieden" but of the preceding part.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> (1) Are both “aufstellen” and “aufsetzen” possible? I only knew “aufsetzen” in this meaning. Maybe @JClaudeK’s “aufstellen” was a _Flüchtigkeitsfehler_?


"aufstellen" statt "aufsetzen" ist offensichtlich regional:


> aufstellen
> 5.  [landschaftlich, besonders süddeutsch] etw. aufsetzen, aufs Feuer setzen


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> But that's not a question of "kochen" vs "sieden" but of the preceding part.


Ich schreibe deutsch, um falsche Freunde zu vermeiden.

Es ging darum, dass "Wasser kochen" sowohl _zum Kochen bringen_ als auch _kochen lassen_ bedeuten kann. Die Dudendefinition umfasst beides. Sieden kann nur "kochen lassen" bedeuten.

Die Frage:" Kochen=Speisen zubereiten" ist eine andere. Duden gibt viele Beispiele dafür. Und es ist die meistgebrauchte Bedeutung.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> so etwas einen _Wasserkocher _(_=ein Gerät, dass Wasser kocht_)


Wörtlich schon, aber idiomatisch ist das auch für mich nicht. Ich würde eher sagen:

_Ein Wasserkocher bringt Wasser zum Kochen._

Wenn jemand sagen würde "Ich muss noch schnell Wasser kochen" würde ich das wohl verstehen, aber wirklich idiomatisch wäre das nicht für mich. 



Frieder said:


> "Ich setze schon mal Nudelwasser auf".


Ja, das ist bei uns auch üblich und nicht mal sonderlich formal. Natürlich bedeutet das Verb eigentlich nur das eigentliche Aufsetzen, aber es ist impliziert, dass man dafür das Wasser zum Kochen bringt.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ja, das ist bei uns auch üblich und nicht mal sonderlich formal. Natürlich bedeutet das Verb eigentlich nur das eigentliche Aufsetzen, aber es ist impliziert, dass man dafür das Wasser zum Kochen bringt.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Sowka said:


> Auch in dem Fall würde ich nicht sagen, dass ich das Wasser koche, sondern dann _koche ich es *auf*_. Das bedeutet, dass es aufgrund der Hitze beginnt zu sprudeln.


"Aufkochen" nenne ich das vielleicht auch gelegentlich, dieses Wort ist für diesen Vorgang eigentlich genauer, aber ich erspare mir in der Regel die zusätzliche Silbe, vielleicht auch deshalb, weil beim Wasser(auf)kochen für die Teezubereitung die Assoziation zum Wort "kochen" mit der Bedeutung "Speisen zubereiten" nahe liegt.


----------



## Hutschi

Aufkochen: Das kenne ich so, wenn kein Kontext da ist: Etwas, das nach dem Kochen abgekühlt ist, erneut kochen. Das betrifft zum Beispiel die Suppe vom Vortag aufkochen.

PS: Quelle: aufkochen


> *Kontext:* zum Beispiel Soße aufkochen
> *Definition: *Aufkochen ist ein erneutes Ankochen und bedeutet Flüssigkeiten bis zum Erreichen des Siedepunkts erhitzen.
> Bei Wasser oder einer wässrigen Flüssigkeit bilden sich bei einer Temperatur von 100° C starke Blasen und Wasserdampf entweicht aus dem Topf. Die Wärmezufuhr muss dann verringert werden.
> Ist das Lebensmittel stärkehaltig, wie zum Beispiel bei einer Mehlschwitze oder einem Flammeri, so verkleistert die Stärke und die Flüssigkeit dickt an (andicken). Bei großem Eigehalt, zum Beispiel bei Eierstich oder Eiermilch, wird die Flüssigkeit fest.



Es kann gegebenenfalls auch Teil der direkten Speisezubereitung sein: Kontext: Soße kurz aufkochen lassen.
*
Edit: *Quelle und Hinweis auf Kontext


----------



## διαφορετικός

Offenbar gibt es auch für "aufkochen" verschiedene Definitionen.


----------

